# Darton Stinger Compound circa 1991 on eBay for $250



## neilsky (Mar 3, 2005)

Darton Sidewinder Bow, Arrows, Case, Quiver, Sight, Rest & More
Darton built this collector's item for exactly one year in 1991. Currently set up to be shot LH, it can easily be changed over to RH. Not a crossbow, but not your average compound either; you hold the bow by its laminated pistol grip, and shoot it canted at a 45º angle. Adjusts from 28" to 31" draw lengths. Includes Bodoodle capture-rest, Truglo tritium 3-pin sight, detachable Bohning quiver, Timberline No-Peep, full set of BowJax string silencers, release loop, fifteen 2215 Easton Maxxum aluminum arrows w/ 100gr field tips and 4" vanes, padded black ballistic nylon carrying case, MTM compact arrow case, folding Simms stabilizer/vibration damper, and a custom-made detachable bow quiver. Original Dacron string has been replaced with one made of Fastflite. Everything in excellent shape. With xerox copy of orignal manual, extra LH flipper rest, but no release. Shoots accurately at early '90's speeds and noise levels. (Replace the Fastflite string with one made of Dacron again, and it would be quieter.) Have hunted and taken 2 deer with this bow. This is a working collector's item, and a real hoot to shoot.


----------

